# Leg injury - possible torn tendon?



## jrs11 (Dec 12, 2018)

Bought a Nubian doeling two days ago. Today I went up to do a quick check on everybody and discovered her laying alone in the corner of the barn. Got her up and she has a pretty severe limp. I carried her down to my house and currently have her on my back porch. It's pretty muddy in certain places in my pasture right now (we've had like two weeks of nonstop rain) and I'm figuring she slipped...I've included a picture of how she stands. The area circled in red is what seems to be the problem. The tendon has some soft swelling around it. If needed I can try to get a video of her walking. Does anybody have any advice on how to treat?


----------



## secuono (Dec 12, 2018)

Vet.
If it's a break, will need a cast.
I think tendons need surgery, unless the tear is very minor, then just a cast.


----------



## jrs11 (Dec 12, 2018)

secuono said:


> Vet.
> If it's a break, will need a cast.
> I think tendons need surgery, unless the tear is very minor, then just a cast.



I was afraid of that. I don't feel a break..the only issue I can find is the swollen tendon.

I have literally waited two months to purchase this girl (had issues with her papers that had to be corrected) and two days after I bring her home she's injured.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 13, 2018)

I agree. Get her to a vet ASAP.


----------



## jrs11 (Dec 13, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I agree. Get her to a vet ASAP.



I'll take her tomorrow. I wasn't able to today.

Out of curiosity, does anyone have any clue what could be done for her if it is in fact a torn tendon? Can tendon injuries heal without surgery? I know these are questions for the vet but I'm hoping someone here has had personal experience.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2018)

My guess would be at the very least it needs to be immobilized.   I have a torn tendon in MY foot.  Podiatrist wanted to do surgery - Ortho doc said "no  way".  I do know that they don't  heal quickly because they don't get great blood supply - but I'm still kickin!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 13, 2018)

I am not sure. I have heard of that have had similar issues, and surgery was done to stretch and re-attach the tendon, but I don't know much about it. 

We have a doe who needs to have surgery (vet is ordering everything needed). She doesn't look to have the tendon, we are going to have some plates put in to keep the leg in a certain position, so she can use it as a "peg leg". 

I am curious to hear what your vet says.


----------



## jrs11 (Dec 14, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I am not sure. I have heard of that have had similar issues, and surgery was done to stretch and re-attach the tendon, but I don't know much about it.
> 
> We have a doe who needs to have surgery (vet is ordering everything needed). She doesn't look to have the tendon, we are going to have some plates put in to keep the leg in a certain position, so she can use it as a "peg leg".
> 
> I am curious to hear what your vet says.



Took her in this morning, and the vet agreed that she's either ruptured or severely stretched her Achilles tendon. She started talking surgery but said we could try splinting it and see how that goes. So, my poor little Sophia came home with a nice purple splint and will have to go back weekly to have it changed/check her leg, etc. Hopefully it'll heal..I just don't think surgery will financially be an option for us. But for the time being she's going to be living on my screened in back porch to limit her movement and keep the splint clean.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 14, 2018)

Please keep us up to date.....hope she recovers well, poor baby


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 14, 2018)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 14, 2018)

Sorry, can't "like" your post as it's not "good news". But I hope as you do that she heals up and gets back to near "good as new".


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 14, 2018)

Hope she heals without issue. What a bummer! Keep us updated!


----------



## jrs11 (Jan 5, 2019)

Quick update in case anyone is curious - the doeling's leg was kept in a splint for three weeks. We went back weekly to have it changed. At her last appointment the vet decided her leg had healed enough to remove the splint. Sophia is still in strict confinement for at least two weeks to minimize the risk of reinjuring the leg, then canc slowly be given more freedom according to the vet. To be honest I'm terrified to let her back out in the pasture! I'm so worried she'll reinjure it after all this time and money. She may just live in my backyard forever


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh you will feel  better as you watch her progress, ...then you will know when the time is right.....happy to hear she is mending well  good job !


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for the update! Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 6, 2019)

House goat.   Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 6, 2019)

Glad to hear it is healing.   She will need to walk around a little to help keep it stretched but, nothing excessive.  So, yes, best to keep her where she won't be tempted or bullied by the others for a while.  With pain, she'll go easy.   It's probably going to be a couple months, they don't heal quickly like a cut.   She's gonna be spoiled  

Keep us updated.


----------

